# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  چند کتاب برای یادگیری Node.js

## ali_orz

*با سلام،
من Node.js رو تازه شروع کردم تو این مدت چندتا کتاب گیر آوردم که اونا رو برای دانلود گذاشتم،
من خودم با کتاب Node Beginner شروع کردم و الان دارم Express Web Application Development می خونم، این دو تا رو بیشتر خوشم اومد.*
لینک:
http://uplod.ir/013qotdgdyhd/Node_js.zip.htm

----------

